# SMOKE AT THE LODGE



## WalterSC (Mar 4, 2006)

Say I find myself free on March 31 - April 1, 2006
Smoke at the Lodge, any teams cooking at that that might need a hand, Lake just emailed Niki and I and said they didnt need us to judge?? It would be my wifes first time at a competiton and I want to her to see whats it like on the other side , she may just get hooked like me.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 2, 2006)

Scores at Smoke at the Lodge :

Here are the results:

# Name Score 
607 Chuckwagon/WH 48.66 
603 Confederate Cookers/WH 48.51 
587 JT BBQ 48.36 
606 Southern Q Stew/WH 48.12 
608 Alveron Cookers/WH 47.40 
597 Taste of Wando/WH 47.22 
599 Boogies BBQ/WH 47.12 
596 Smoke Signals/WH 47.03 
595 We Be Smokin 46.24 
592 Mike's Catering/WH 46.20 
586 Palmetto Cooker/WH 46.14 
583 Jacks Place 46.08 
584 McAdoo's/WH 46.02 
591 Southern Comfort 45.77 
585 Smokin Pioneer/WH 45.63 
600 Murray Hunting Club/WH 45.48 
593 Merry Oaks/WH 44.90 
588 Kelly's Custome Cookers/WH 44.88 
594 Swine Time/WH 44.70 
605 Olde Charleston Smoker/WH 44.68 
598 Pig n Time/WH 44.52 
602 Pleasant Places 1/WH 44.13 
609 Bayou BBQ 44.08 
604 Pleasant Places 2/WH 43.74 
589 Carolina Choice BB/WH 43.65 
582 Coastal Produce/Wh 42.96 
590 Pete's Catering/Wh 41.46 
601 Mo Pig/WH 40.28


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2006)

Way to go JT...you continue your strong run in 2006!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Way to go JT...you continue your strong run in 2006!



Amen!!  Keep up the good work bro!!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 2, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Way to go JT...you continue your strong run in 2006!



It was good to see JT there I wish I could have helped and not just stoos there , but I reckon some of the other teams would not have liked seeing me in judges apron and all helping , I did however cheat at the judgeing tent after the scores were done get the number that matched his and brought home some extra Q from the grazing table along with several others , some fine Q was to be had there. As well as at the  Anything But competiton , I liked the coconut shrimp with wihte rice , Confederate Cookers BBQ chicken, and the folks that did brisket.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2006)

you're first birthday beer is on me!


----------



## Finney (Apr 3, 2006)

JTsBBQ said:
			
		

> I was great to see everyone this weekend in Summerville. WOW what great weather! I appreciate all the kind comments and the tent is always open so continue to stop on by. I look forward to seeing everyone in Myrtle Beach. *It just happens to be my B-day on that Friday 04-21.* I'm gonna bring the wife and kids up and we will all have a great time!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> ...



Mine's the 20th.  We'll have the birthday beer together. Cappy said he was buy all the beer.
Good job on the comp.
Good to see you and the Alveron high in the scores.


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2006)

I've got a room at the Sea Mist for the Wife and myself.
Larry and his family will be there also. (in their own rooms)


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 4, 2006)

Way to go JT.  I think it was the best on the field.  You and Bobbi did a great job.  I'm looking forward to the beach.  

Did you happen to talk to Everett?  That's unususal for him.

Good Q!

Jack


----------

